# FB: schwinn c model $250 Elkhart, IN 17hrs ago



## Hastings (May 23, 2022)

Not mine. Little rough. Nice project 






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2022)

Good deal, early c model with flat braces!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2022)

Those bars are killer


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 18, 2022)

@dave laidacker


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2022)

tall frame


----------



## fattyre (Jul 18, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> tall frame






I don’t think so.   The straight horizontal bar on 20 inch frames intersects right at the top of the down tube almost touching the head tube.   16 and 18 frames the straight tube intersects a few inch’s  down on the down tube.


Tall frame-


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 19, 2022)

fattyre said:


> I don’t think so.   The straight horizontal bar on 20 inch frames intersects right at the top of the down tube almost touching the head tube.   16 and 18 frames the straight tube intersects a few inch’s  down on the down tube.
> 
> 
> Tall frame-
> ...



Good information


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 19, 2022)

Anyone in Indiana willing to pick this up and ship it for me?


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 19, 2022)

I’ll pay you.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 19, 2022)

Nevermind. Just saw it sold


----------

